# Khorvarian Days & Knights [FULL -Recruiting alternates]



## Torillan (Oct 21, 2004)

It's time to give this a shot.

I'm recruiting five players for an Eberron PbP game.  I'd like one or two alternates, should anyone need to bow out.  My goal is to keep it a casual game, with postings not going past every other day (unless other things prevent that).

Here are the specs:

- All players start at 4th level.
- Use a 28 point buy, using the DMG table (don't forget your 4th level stat bonus!).
- Give max HP for each level to 4th, then we'll take average after that.
- 5,400 gp money to start, but no magic items greater in cost that what can be rolled on the minor treasure table.

Just to keep things even for all, I'm limiting the materials to the following books:
- the Core Books (PHB, DMG, and MM) - use 3.5 rules
- the Eberron CSB
- the Expanded Psionics book
- any of the WOTC "Complete..." books currently available
(note: I don't have any, but let me know what you want to use)

I'd also like the five chosen to come up with a reason why you all adventure together.  If you have a "Adventurer's Corporation", thats fine.  Also, if players belong to a Dragonmarked House (at least one player must have a Dragonmark!!), thats fine, too.  Just some reason for all of you to be together, with a patron of your choosing.  We can build backstory from that.

Any other questions post them here.

Players list:
Zweischeid - LYNX, Male Shifter Ranger 1/Enchanter 3
Tor L'Tha - ZOOK, Male Changeling Rogue 4
DarkMaster - KOLARRED, Male Human Paladin 4
Juggernaut - TYLER, Male Human Fighter 4
ShaggySpellsword - 

Alternates:
Badger


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm always good for a nice Eberron game...


Sign me up!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 21, 2004)

Im in!, im gonna start creating as we speak, i hope to have somthing tomorrow.
i will post hte caracter here if thats ok.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow, that was fast!  Alright, you two are first.  

Actually, go ahead and post characters in the Rogues Gallery thread I started (see my sig).


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

I would like to play a human paladin.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 21, 2004)

Can I get in?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 21, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Wow, that was fast!  Alright, you two are first.
> 
> Actually, go ahead and post characters in the Rogues Gallery thread I started (see my sig).




it seems to me that , that is de way on en-world, you don't keep on eye on it you loose.   
can you link the rouges gallery here? (see my sig.)? --> wath does that mean?

can you give me the 28 point buy equivalence? i have used the 32-point system but not the 28-point

2pt= xpoint-buy
3pt= xpoint-buy
4pt= xpoint-buy ... etc    the system is a little unknown for me.


disclaimer: my writen english and also spoken    isnt somthing im very proud of... i hope its ok for you having me on the game.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 21, 2004)

All stats start with a value of 8.  You then use your points to buy increases in your stats.

9-14 costs 1 point each.
15-16 costs 2 points each.
17-18 costs 3 points each.

So if you wish to have a stat at 18 it will cost you 16 of you points to have that 18.  Leaving you with 12 points left and an 18 and five 8s.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 21, 2004)

I've been wanting to play an Eberron game...if there's still room(I think I make 5, actually...)

As for 28 Point Buy, its exactly the same as 32 except you have less to spend.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 21, 2004)

Tor L'Tha said:
			
		

> can you link the rouges gallery here? (see my sig.)? --> wath does that mean?
> 
> disclaimer: my writen english and also spoken    isnt somthing im very proud of... i hope its ok for you having me on the game.




The Rogue's Gallery is in the signature below the text of this post. Look for the links below the quote "Excuse me while I whip this out".

As for your English, thats not a problem.  As long as I get the point you're trying to make, thats all I need.  Besides, all of us might be able to help you with it!!

Welcom aboard!


----------



## Torillan (Oct 21, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to play an Eberron game...if there's still room(I think I make 5, actually...)




Yep, thats five.  I'll update the list.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 21, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> The Rogue's Gallery is in the signature below the text of this post. Look for the links below the quote "Excuse me while I whip this out".
> 
> As for your English, thats not a problem.  As long as I get the point you're trying to make, thats all I need.  Besides, all of us might be able to help you with it!!
> 
> Welcom aboard!



 ...just a note, signature's only display in your first post every page. So the RG thread link is only in that first post


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 21, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> I'd also like the five chosen to come up with a reason why you all adventure together.  If you have a "Adventurer's Corporation", thats fine.  Also, if players belong to a Dragonmarked House (at least one player must have a Dragonmark!!), thats fine, too.  Just some reason for all of you to be together, with a patron of your choosing.  We can build backstory from that.
> 
> -





Can everyone post what type of character they are playing?   Since we have been adventuring together previously,  I assume we would have brought together a somewhat balanced party.  I do not mind what type of character I play,  so if I know what the others are playing I can try to balance it out with my character.

Thanks


----------



## Torillan (Oct 21, 2004)

*D'oh!!*



			
				Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...just a note, signature's only display in your first post every page. So the RG thread link is only in that first post




Just realized that myself.  Thanks for setting me straight!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 21, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> Can everyone post what type of character they are playing?   Since we have been adventuring together previously,  I assume we would have brought together a somewhat balanced party.  I do not mind what type of character I play,  so if I know what the others are playing I can try to balance it out with my character.
> 
> Thanks



 I'm thinking either a Psion or a Rogue/Fighter...swashbuckler, thinks he's a ladies man type...probably going to go with the Rogue/Fighter. Though I'm not sure if dealing with traps will fit well so he may not be the 'typical' party Rogue.

EDIT: Thinking about it...Bard/Fighter would be interesting. I think I'll work with that one...probably Human.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 21, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Just realized that myself.  Thanks for setting me straight!




  I was still looking. well well.  

I have been waiting quite som time now for a Eberron game and i had a 1/2 made changeling rouge. so i hope theres noody thinking on the same, i have even posted it allready on the galery.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 21, 2004)

*One more thing....*

When you post your character, also post a brief background blurb of events that happen before you started adventuring.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

Torillan, do you think that a paladin oriented towards mounted combat will be useful. I wouldn't want to waste three feats on mounted combat on a character that will spend 90% of his time in dungeons. I know it's meta-gaming but I want to have fun too. I see my paladin as a great war veteran, turned diplomat.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 21, 2004)

A Human Paladin
A Changeling Rogue
A Human Bard/Fighter


It looks like the spellcasting role is being left to me.  We'll have to see what Zweischneid is going to play, and then I can go from there.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

My paladin will own a wand of cure light wound and could act as a minor healer


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 21, 2004)

Maybe I will play a Cleric of the same Faith as your Paladin.  Care to reveal who that will be?


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 21, 2004)

I Don't know yet, I need to check the ECS book. 

But that could be fun.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 22, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Torillan, do you think that a paladin oriented towards mounted combat will be useful. I wouldn't want to waste three feats on mounted combat on a character that will spend 90% of his time in dungeons. I know it's meta-gaming but I want to have fun too. I see my paladin as a great war veteran, turned diplomat.




Sorry I didn't get back right away.  I had a Anatomy & Physiology exam this afternoon (I'm a nursing student, for reference).

There shouldn't be too much dungeon-crawling, but it will be part of the campaign.  There will be significant overland travel, so mounted combat might actually prove quite useful.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 22, 2004)

I read a bit the book and don't feel like heavy armor will be appropriate for this setting. I also found an interesting feat Knight training and would like to try something different Paladin/Ranger archer. I think he would fit very well since the order of the silver flame seems to be oriented towards bows.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 22, 2004)

Could you put me down as an alternate?  I'd love to get in on an Eberron game!

 Thanks a lot.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 22, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Could you put me down as an alternate?  I'd love to get in on an Eberron game!
> 
> Thanks a lot.




Consider yourself an alternate.  Keep checking back occasionally, just in case.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 22, 2004)

Thus far all that I have determined is that I will be a dragonmark of House Orien.  Nothing else is in stone thinking an array of possibilities from Rogue to Ranger to Druid to Sorcerer or a combination of any of them.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 22, 2004)

> It looks like the spellcasting role is being left to me. We'll have to see what Zweischneid is going to play, and then I can go from there.




Tough one.. I was workin on a Shifter, but there seems to be an Abundance of Rangers already, and a Shifter Barbarian might be a wee bit to savage for the group I see is forming.

I'd really like to play on of the new Eberron races... well. I am working on it.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, decided on a feline Shifter Wizard   I've been tinkering on him in the Rogues Gallery, but he ain't finished yet.

First draft story as short as possible:
He was brought to the Morgrave University as a youth to be studied, but managed to grow into a masquot and eventually apprentice.
Now he's working as an hunter for knowledge and curiosities for the University in general and possibly his Mentor in particular (depending on how the story will be set up)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

Sorry guys, but I think I'm going to have to pull out of this one. Have fun!


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok I finally decided to go with a straight paladin. Just posted my character


----------



## Torillan (Oct 22, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, but I think I'm going to have to pull out of this one. Have fun!




That's OK.  I appreciate you wanting to play.  If you want to join later, drop in!

Alright then, ShaggySpellsword, you're up!!!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 22, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Somehow this seems like too many languages.  I didn't see any ranks in Speak Language, and Zook's INT bonus is a +2.  Tell me how you arrived at these languages?
> 
> I could be wrong on this, if someone else can chime in.





I took the automatic languages from the changeling list from ECB, im not that skiled on character making, so if INT dont allow this many languages, please correct me, and tell me how many im permitet to take.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 22, 2004)

> I took the automatic languages from the changeling list from ECB, im not that skiled on character making, so if INT dont allow this many languages, please correct me, and tell me how many im permitet to take




You get your automatic Language (Common) and one Bonus Language for your Int Bonus. If your character has Int 14 (+2) you can select two more Bonus Languages. Also because of the Natural Linguist Trait of the Changling Race, you can purchase more Languages at the cost of one skillpoint per language.


---------------------------------



Forgive me my ignorance, but I've got a few Questions aswell:

Can a higher-than-1st-level-wizard buy spells at character creation in order to add them to his spellbook or is he limited to those 2 per level he gets anyways? And if yes, do I use prices for Scrolls?


Can I purchase the following Items from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting?

1. *Bandoleer, Masterwork*:
This leather belt has loops and pouches for carrying small items (up to dagger size). It is usually worn across the chest. The mastercraft version holds up to 12 items (the normal one 8). Cost: 5 Gold, Weight 0.5 lb. (for mastercraft).

2. *Potion Belt*:
This sturdy leather belt, similar to a bandoleer has pockets shaped to hold potion vials and is fittet with ties or flaps to kee the potions from falling out. It holds six potions. Retrieving (not drinking) a potion from a potion belt is a free action once per round. Cost: 1 Gold, Weight 1 lb.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 22, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Forgive me my ignorance, but I've got a few Questions:
> 
> Can a higher-than-1st-level-wizard buy spells at character creation in order to add them to his spellbook or is he limited to those 2 per level he gets anyways? And if yes, do I use prices for Scrolls?




Well, I'm going to say that you can buy scrolls, but again at a cost no higher than what a roll on the minor treasure tables will get you.  If I read it correctly, this does limit you to 3rd level and below, but that doesn't stop you from purchasing a boatload of 3rd level spells to add to your spellbook later.  Later in the game you can purchase whatever scrolls you can if you can afford them.  Hope that helps.



> Can I purchase the following Items from the Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting?
> 
> 1. *Bandoleer, Masterwork*:
> This leather belt has loops and pouches for carrying small items (up to dagger size). It is usually worn across the chest. The mastercraft version holds up to 12 items (the normal one 8). Cost: 5 Gold, Weight 0.5 lb. (for mastercraft).
> ...




Yes, you may.  If anyone else wants to use something from the FRCS, let me know.  I went under the assumption that not everyone has that, but I'll allow most things from it.  Check with me first.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 22, 2004)

> Well, I'm going to say that you can buy scrolls, but again at a cost no higher than what a roll on the minor treasure tables will get you. If I read it correctly, this does limit you to 3rd level and below, but that doesn't stop you from purchasing a boatload of 3rd level spells to add to your spellbook later. Later in the game you can purchase whatever scrolls you can if you can afford them. Hope that helps.





No, I just wanted to purchase 3 or 4 more 2nd-level spells and maybe 1 or 2 additional 1st-level spell. 

I'm not hording for later, but only two 2nd-level spells was awfully little to choose from if you can cast three or four a day 

[edit]

Besides... that itching desire to get hold of another wizards spellbook is half the fun, isn't it?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 22, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> You get your automatic Language (Common) and one Bonus Language for your Int Bonus. If your character has Int 14 (+2) you can select two more Bonus Languages. Also because of the Natural Linguist Trait of the Changling Race, you can purchase more Languages at the cost of one skillpoint per language.



 If ig ot that right i can have 4 languages. Im goint to pick them as we speak. thx for helping.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 22, 2004)

Wow, I'm in, how exciting!  I have 3 or 4 character ideas that I think would work really well, but I have some questions to know how feasible they are:

First:  How would you feel about races with an ECL? I am specifically thinking of playing a Hobgoblin (+1 ECL) because I love their culture in Eberron.  

Second: In Unearthed Arcana (pg. 18) they have a system to "buy off" level adjustments by paying a certain amount of XP after a certain number of levels.  As a ECL 4 character, these rules will allow me to be an ECL +0 Hobgoblin, but only 3rd level (and therefore a ECL3 in a ECL4 party, until I can catch up) with 3000 XP.

FInally:  How do you do XP?  Do you do it "by-the-book" giving lower ECL characters more XP allowing them to catch up?  Do you give a flat number to all players?  Do you just decided it's time to level everyone up and hand the level out?  These questions have some bearing on weather I'd want to play an item creator or not, and weather I'd even want to play the Hobgoblin using the Unearthed Arcana rule.

Sorry to be lots of trouble.  Even if you shoot down the Hobgoblin, I still have lots of other ideas ready to go!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello all!

If it's all right, I'd like to submit a character into the game.  I know at this point I'm on the list of Alternates, but that's fine by me.  I can wait.  

What I'm thinking is a Valenar Elf Monk.  One of the _Jaeldira_ or "blade dancers" (as described by Keith Baker in the _Elves of Valenar Part 2_ Dragonshards article).  If Juggernaut ends up making his House Orien character, then I'm thinking that perhaps my elf could work for the House in a protection capacity.  In addition to hiring standard House Deneith bodyguards whose loyalty might be questioned, House Orien might employ their own specialized caravan and lightning rail guards for special transport, of which my character would do.  So instead of working freelance as part o House Deneith, he ONLY works for House Orien and perhaps is connected to Juggernaut's character (as he's a Marked member of the House as I believe he said he planned to be.)

As soon as I hear a yea or nea from you Torillan, I'll either start putting numbers to paper or getting out of your hair.    Thanx much!


----------



## Torillan (Oct 22, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Besides... that itching desire to get hold of another wizards spellbook is half the fun, isn't it?




Ya got dat right!!


----------



## Torillan (Oct 22, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Hello all!
> 
> If it's all right, I'd like to submit a character into the game.  I know at this point I'm on the list of Alternates, but that's fine by me.  I can wait.
> 
> As soon as I hear a yea or nea from you Torillan, I'll either start putting numbers to paper or getting out of your hair.    Thanx much!




Welcome aboard.  You are on the list of alternates, but I might let you in anyway.  I do like the character concept.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 22, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> First:  How would you feel about races with an ECL? I am specifically thinking of playing a Hobgoblin (+1 ECL) because I love their culture in Eberron.




That's perfectly fine.  



> Second: In Unearthed Arcana (pg. 18) they have a system to "buy off" level adjustments by paying a certain amount of XP after a certain number of levels.  As a ECL 4 character, these rules will allow me to be an ECL +0 Hobgoblin, but only 3rd level (and therefore a ECL3 in a ECL4 party, until I can catch up) with 3000 XP.




I'll look at the rules from UA (I do have it), and then I'll make a final ruling.  If you're willing to do it, then it might be OK.



> FInally:  How do you do XP?  Do you do it "by-the-book" giving lower ECL characters more XP allowing them to catch up?  Do you give a flat number to all players?  Do you just decided it's time to level everyone up and hand the level out?  These questions have some bearing on weather I'd want to play an item creator or not, and weather I'd even want to play the Hobgoblin using the Unearthed Arcana rule.




I'll probably use the FRCS modification, so everyone may end up at different levels after a time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 23, 2004)

I am now working on my character.  I am fairly certain that he will be a Cleric of the Silver Flame,  Dragonmark of House Orien as well as Favored in the House.

But as I said he is still in the works and could end up totally different


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 23, 2004)

I just noticed that the Paladin follows Dol Arrah.  Let me look her over and see if I can work out a cleric of her faith instead.

See I told you nothing was definite yet


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 23, 2004)

So: the two characters that I am currently juggling between are:

Tarlalkuur daan Dekhaan (Male Hobgoblin Ftr1/Pal2)
Tarl is a warrior from the Dekhaan clan of Dhakaani Goblinoids.  From a young age he was trained as a Mec-Shakaal (Chain Warrior) and filled with stories of how much nobler and better life was under the rule of the Dhakaani empire.  After his initial military training and a brief tour of duty during the Last War, Tarl found himself filled with a divine conviction that something the Daelkyr released upon the Ancient Empire ruined the goblin race. The leader of Tarlalkuur's clan, the Great Hakaaltur, shares Tarl's vision, and has given direction to Tarl's divine mission, to strike out into the world and find a way to reverse the trend of his race becoming fouler and fouler, and restore their once noble being: and in the process raise a New Dhakaan worthy of his race's true potential. A kingdom destined to bring a new harmony and structure to this war-torn land.  

Systar os Taer Cyjyl (Male Valenar Elf Bard4)
Systar grew up in a small fort city in north Arenal called Taer Cyjyl. Systar spent most of his youth training to develop his skill as a feared elven archer and to learn from his father all of the great bow-songs of the elven people. Systar's favorites were those of his patron ancestor, Kelaerys.  Systar's father was a priest of the Keepers of the Past, and a collector of relics of the ancient Elven heroes of Xen'drick.  Shortly before the elves that would become the Valenar nation left Aerenal for Khorvaire, A large raiding party attacked Taer Cyjyl, killed nearly all of it's inhabitants, including Systar's father.  Systar took up his bow and killed many of the raiders, but was eventually forced to flee.  Before he left the area Systar saw an elven man, dressed in black and bearing what could only be a dragonmark across the right side of his face, enter the temple, and scream in rage "It's not here!"  Not knowing what the man sought, and fearing that the man would come looking for him, the son, Systar joined the elves of Valenar.  Forgetting ofr a time his pain, Systar fought in many battles of the Last War, rising so high as commander of his own band of Valenar Archers.  With the end of the war, his company disbanded, Systar is searching for clues concerning his father's murderer.

So, which would work better in this party?  I like good party dynamics and welcome your imput!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 23, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> So, which would work better in this party?  I like good party dynamics and welcome your imput!




I vote for Tarlalkuur daan Dekhaan (Male Hobgoblin Ftr1/Pal2). I like the odd looking of the party. Besides we may need someone that can speak Goblin.
In my background i have recently been in Rhukaan Draal, maybe my character did meet you there?, see if that makes some sense to you. 
The only thing that i can see as a problem is that we already got a paladin and our party can ending upp to lawfull god.   :\


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey what's wrong with lawful good ..... no better or worse than any others.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 23, 2004)

Have you decided on a character Shaggy?

Most likely if Shaggy plays the Paladin then I will play a Sorcerer.

If he plays the Bard, then I will play a fighter or Ranger. 

I know people like to have clerics in the party but I am not really feeling the cleric as a dragonmarked.  If someone else wants to take on the dragonmark that Torillan is requiring someone to play then I will play a cleric of the Silver Flame.  If no one else wants the Dragonmark, then we will have planety of healing through the wanding capabilities of the ranger, the paladin, and possibly the rogue, as well as the Bard if he shows up.  So don't fret over a Cleric.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm not purposely dragging my feet on character creation.

I tried a Cleric,  But I really didn't like the cleric with using one of my feats on Dragon Mark.

I tried a Sorcerer, but realized that someone was playing a wizard and I am trying to get a good group balance.

I tried a Druid, but I'm not sure how well the Druid goes along with being a marked member of a house.  But it might actually go well  (we'll see  )

I started a rogue and realized that Zook is the rogue 

Was thinking Ranger or fighter but dont want too many tank-types,  so waiting to see what Shaggy does.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 24, 2004)

Since I love playing cleric-types, but didn't set one up because Juggernaut WAS going to play a cleric, then a cleric is what I shall be playing!

I am going to play a half-elf Cleric of the Silver Flame, son of a Valenar Elf who got around during the last war, and a daughter of House Lyrandar who found she had a close tie to the Flame and raised her son to have the same.
I won't have full casting progression (as I plan on going exorcist...and maybe one of the Dragonmark classes) but I'll have enough to keep us all alive.

Full stats by the end of the day...or maybe tomorrow sometime, depends on how fast homework goes.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 24, 2004)

> I tried a Cleric, But I really didn't like the cleric with using one of my feats on Dragon Mark.
> 
> I tried a Sorcerer, but realized that someone was playing a wizard and I am trying to get a good group balance.
> 
> ...




Funny how I had the same problem and settled on the strange Shifter Wizard Combo only because it seemed there were about 3 Rangers in the Group alread 

[edit]
Also a question about shifting:




			
				From the ECS said:
			
		

> She can attack with a claw as a light off-hand weapon while wielding a weapon in her primary hand, but all her attacks in that round take a -2 penalty.




Does that mean I can attack with the claw as if I had the Two-Weapon-Fighting Feat or does that assume I need that Feat and gives you a -2 penalty in addition to that?


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 24, 2004)

I believe since they are natural weapons its a -2 to all attacks as if you had TWF not an additional penalty.


As for my character...  He is now coming together.  He is a Human Fighter, dragonmark of House Orien.


----------



## Badger (Oct 24, 2004)

I just purchased the ECS recently, and after reading through it a few times would love to try to get in on any game in this setting. I have no preferences as to what race/class as I would try to fill any gap the party needed. However, I do like the concept of a changling artificer who is adventuring after accidentily killing a minor baron's son with one of his "contraptions".

He is the adopted son of the town's artificer and learned his trade from his father. When his father heard of the accident, he knew that the baron would settle for nothing less than an eye for an eye. Giving his son his life's savings, not much considering he bartered more than accepted coin, he told him to run and never look back. Taking his father's words to heart, Nysid ran as if the hounds of hell were at his heels never seeing his father again.

I like the idea that perhaps he could have met one or two of the others and travelled with them for awhile, feeling a sense of peace and belonging instead of constant fear for his life.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 25, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> I just purchased the ECS recently, and after reading through it a few times would love to try to get in on any game in this setting.




Well, I will definitely put you down as an alternate.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 25, 2004)

*Sorry....*

Don't panic!  The game is still on!!

I just wanted to apologize for not getting back to some of you (not that I really needed to) on the boards here for two days.  I've worked two 12 hour shifts in the ER this weekend, and, well, I'm exhausted!!

I will be checking the Gallery soon, and then we'll be off!!

I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 25, 2004)

*Almost There!!*

OK guys:

I have all characters now, so give me a day or so to absorb all the info and then we can begin.  If I have questions about your characters I'll post them here, so keep an eye out.

Otherwise, I'll let everyone know when we'll start, so look for a "Playing the Game" thread soon.  I'll also have it in my sig at the beginning of this thread.

I appreciate your patience, and I'm really looking forward to this!!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll have my first build of my Valenar Monk up on the Rogue's Gallery shortly.  I'm building him under a couple of assumptions and house rules that Keith Baker's put forth for the Valenar on his various Hellcow threads on the Wizards boards and his two Dragonshard articles (and Torillan please tell me if you don't want to allow me to use those Baker Rules, because I'll need to do some major revamping).  These rules include things like being able to use the Double Scimitar in place of the Double Sword with the Double Steel Strike feat, and being able to take the Double Steel Strike as one of my monk Bonus Feats at 2nd level (without the required prerequisites as is normal for the monk bonus feats).

Finally, if one of you happen to have your Complete Warrior handy, could someone post the prerequisites needed to take the Dervish PrC?  My build will include whatever is needed to qualify for it but as I loaned my CW to a friend I can't remember what I needed to have for it and thus my build doesn't reflect those prerequisites yet.  Thanx much!

And I know that as an Alternate I'm basically on call, but I'm looking forward to following along with the campaign.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 25, 2004)

> Finally, if one of you happen to have your Complete Warrior handy, could someone post the prerequisites needed to take the Dervish PrC?




[edit]

There's are also different opinions out there on the subject of using TWF and Flurry of Blows. Might want to check that with the Boss 


[edit 2]

I think Lynx is technically ready.. though I still need to write up a physical description. Someone care to doublecheck if I did the numbers right? Thanks.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 26, 2004)

Tor L'Tha at the Rogues Gallery said:
			
		

> Caravan-fight-win-all good for me.
> 
> DM's choice





Caravan is fine.. but where is the Caravan currently, and where is it headed?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 26, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Caravan is fine.. but where is the Caravan currently, and where is it headed?




A caravan transport from Vedykar to Atur, it just south-west for Ashen Spires in Karrnath. it not a long way and quite "civilized", that could do it easyer for DM to take it from there. 

Maybe Tyler and Zook are in day 2 of the journey when they se two fast moving horses in the horizon behind them. that would be the "super duo"    they are almost there when a arrow almost strikes.    

what about that?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanx Zweischneid, that was a big help.  You can delete the post now if you want.

I had to do a major revamp after seeing the prereqs for Dervish though.  Had to split up into both Monk and Fighter in order to get the feats needed to reach the PrC at a normal level (I can go into it at 7th).  But I think my elf's in good shape and ready to jump in whenever Torillan needs me.  I haven'y written the bio yet because the boards were taking forever to load for me and I didnt want to go through the waiting process again, but once it reaches a point where you need my bio, I'll put one up.  But the character is basically still what I said earlier... a caravan guard for House Orien.  As Juggernaut went that way with Tyler as well, I figure Zola can now be one of the guards under his command.  Thanx all!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 26, 2004)

Accidental repost.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 27, 2004)

*Just about ready to start*

I'm sorry for the delay, but I'm just about ready to go.  I just want to compile the rest of the character info, and we can begin.  I'll be posting a starting story in the In Character thread soon, hopefully by Thursday.

I appreciate your patience.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Ready to go!*

OK.  I've looked over everything and it looks good.  

I'm going with the idea that you have survived an attack on a caravan, and am fleeing the scene to your destination.  No one was wounded.

Check the Playing the Game forum!!


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 28, 2004)

it starts well for my Paladin, he is a coward. He isn't wounded and he is fleeing, shouldn't all paladin fight to death against the forces of evil 

I know, I know sometimes it's better to retreat in order to fight another day, or something like that.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 29, 2004)

> Check the Playing the Game forum!!





Did so.. still only a place holder there ;(

Forgot to edit it maybe?


----------



## Torillan (Oct 29, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Did so.. still only a place holder there ;(
> 
> Forgot to edit it maybe?




No, I'm still writing it out.  There just aren't enough hours in a day!!!

It's coming, I promise!!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 29, 2004)

Torillan, I just wanted to verify whether or not I was an alternate (since the opening post of the thread doesn't list me), and to check as to whether I should bother following the campaign along.  If there's anything else you need from me or want me to do, just let me know.  I don't know what your policy on alternate involvement is, so I don't want to make any presumptions or do anything that screws you up.  Thanx!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 29, 2004)

and its rolling


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 1, 2004)

> Torillan, I just wanted to verify whether or not I was an alternate (since the opening post of the thread doesn't list me), and to check as to whether I should bother following the campaign along. If there's anything else you need from me or want me to do, just let me know. I don't know what your policy on alternate involvement is, so I don't want to make any presumptions or do anything that screws you up. Thanx!





Ooc Thread seems to be quite dead here...

We shoulda use this more frequently... also for example to clarify all questions regarding riding times & distances 

So, lets see.. 




			
				IC Thread said:
			
		

> Ooc:
> Casting [Mage Armor: AC 17].. lasts for 3 hours, which should be more than enough for the rest of the days ride.




Can I cast spells from horseback without extra difficulty or does that require some extra ride/concentration check... how about casting spells from horseback in a fight?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 2, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Ooc Thread seems to be quite dead here...
> 
> We shoulda use this more frequently...




you got that right.



			
				 Torillan said:
			
		

> I do see what you mean. The waystation is 1 hour away, and the town is actually only 2-3 hours by horse, 5-6 on foot. The weather is not helping, in fact, its getting worse. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> YOu could press on with the horses, and reach Vedykar by nightfall. Whether they let you in is another tale.............




shouldent we take the possibility of getting in the gate of Vedykar? We got a paladin with some charm   Zook could change his appareance to something nicer, two pretty faces but one with nice words too.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

I think we should, but don't count on Kollarred to bluff his way in


----------



## Torillan (Nov 3, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Torillan, I just wanted to verify whether or not I was an alternate (since the opening post of the thread doesn't list me), and to check as to whether I should bother following the campaign along.  If there's anything else you need from me or want me to do, just let me know.  I don't know what your policy on alternate involvement is, so I don't want to make any presumptions or do anything that screws you up.  Thanx!




Yes, you are an alternate, but I may just add you in.  Sorry about not responding to this thread.

Keep close, as you might just "jump in" to the story!!


----------



## Torillan (Nov 3, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Can I cast spells from horseback without extra difficulty or does that require some extra ride/concentration check... how about casting spells from horseback in a fight?




As long as you have sufficient ranks in Ride (which you do), then I've always allowed casting without penalty.  Its the "occasional" riders who might find it difficult.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 3, 2004)

Torillan said:
			
		

> Yes, you are an alternate, but I may just add you in.  Sorry about not responding to this thread.
> 
> Keep close, as you might just "jump in" to the story!!




Very good.  I'll keep reading along.  It's been looking great so far!


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice to see there's a map now in the IC Thread, but the Info is still a bit slim..

Zooks been sneaking around there, as did the cat. Lynx used Detect Magic, everyone's been readying their weapons and listening, etc...


Maybe you could give some more details on the effects of those actions, what happens to the characters, etc...

Not much to work on really as it is.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 10, 2004)

Torrilan don't let the game die, I am having fun.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 10, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Torrilan don't let the game die, I am having fun.




I'm too having fun with this game. I hope torillan just are under the effect of a gigantic flue.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 11, 2004)

> Torrilan don't let the game die, I am having fun.




I second that.. was off to a good start. What happend?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm also enjoying following along and hope to see the game continue.  Hopefully Torillan will be back shortly.

By the way... just on the chance that Torillan finds he can't GM this game anymore, I'd be willing to step in to the GM spot and continue the game from this point if need be.  I've considered starting my own game anyway just because I've only been able to get into one other one thus far, but figure that why start a new one if this one can just continue if Torillan isn't able to GM it anymore?  I'm hoping that won't be necessary and Torillan will be back in full-force shortly... but it's a last resort.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 12, 2004)

Nice offer Defcon. 

It would be nice to get a word from Torillan though. He seems to be online occasionally, even though he's not posting here.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 12, 2004)

*game in intensive care*

seems torillan is leting this game die. its been far to long time not posting here, even a little word that he his comming bakc to a spesific date.

Defcon you rule if you take over the game and take the characers to a similar game.   

Im tired of not knowing whats happening. Im sorry if torillan just is busy with RL but we deserve a little word from his part.

Defcon what are your plans? and players plans?

Tor L'Tha


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 12, 2004)

Quiet frankly, the easiest thing to do is just take over from the where the party is and continue from here.  Same characters, same location... everyone about to enter the waystation.

Since the last time Torillan made a post was this past Saturday the 6th, perhaps he has been on vacation or stuck in a late-night job all this week or something.  So I don't want to step on anyones toes until at least through the weekend, to hopefully give Torillan a chance to find a computer to give a head's up.  If by Monday we still haven't heard from him, if all players are in agreement I will go ahead and at least finish out the Waystation scenario.  If nothing else, since it appeared that Torillan's main plot would begin past the waystation and with the party heading off on the treasure hunt, there's probably little I could do to screw things up if we at least did the waystation.  Perhaps by then Torillan will be back and he'll be able to pick things up from there.

And if not, then I can just keep going and continue the plotline that Torillan originally laid out.  However, like I said I won't do anything til at least Monday, and even then I would want all players to be in agreement that I finish the waystation.  If some would rather just wait for Torillan regardless of how long he takes, I will respect the wishes of the party.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 12, 2004)

Yeah, I second that. 
Give him the time to make a statement or possibly come back. It seems strange to let a game die so completely after going through all the work of setting it up and running it for merely a week or so. 

As it is, one cannot guess what made him leave the game.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

I think we should wait


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 12, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> If by Monday we still haven't heard from him, if all players are in agreement I will go ahead and at least finish out the Waystation scenario.




I agree. lets find out of the waystation. 
Maybe torillan is back in the meantime. Let's hope so.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 12, 2004)

DEFCON 1, the problem is that you have no clue of what's in the waystation. It might be the begining of something really unexpected or allow us to gather important clues for later. I suggest we wait a little, if you decide to DM then it should be for good. I don't beleive you can partially DM an scenario without knowing the full scope of the story.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 13, 2004)

If he hasn't popped up a post by monday, I say we let DEFCON replace Torillian as DM-permanently.  I love these characters and would hate to see the game die.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I certainly understand your concern, DarkMaster, which is why I won't do anything without full agreement from the entire party.  However, if the waystation was really meant to be something important to Torillan's plot, it shouldn't be too hard I'm sure for him to take whatever clues he had planned and move them further along the road into another location, if/when he comes back.

The problem you all have now is that your characters are stuck in holding pattern waiting to enter the station and thus can't even spend your time "talking" to one another to pass the time while you await Torillan's return.  That's the only reason why I thought it would be good to just get everyone past the waystation location, so you all could meet up again and begin speaking to one another once more.

But like I said, I was going to wait at least until Monday to give Torrilan time to return (in case he had a full week of real life that popped up), and then after that, I'd await to get requests from the entire party to keep things going and only then would I jump in to try and salvage things.  So we'll wait as long as you all need and want.  It's no problem for me.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 15, 2004)

Well it seems to me that this game IS dead, and Monday is here.
I hope defcon can make a adventure for us or take it over. 
Since a game is a creation of a DM it seems better to me that Defcon takes our characters in to a *new plot*, and begin again like group that had adventured before in the land of Khorvaire.
I hope some of you seconds me in this idea, and that defcon wants to take it over. 

And yes... it was me that begun the revolution   

Defcon please rescue us!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 15, 2004)

I don't understand people that starts game and then drop them without even sending an mail telling you so. Looking at Torrilan entry I can easily see that he visited the board today. 

I run two games as a DM at the current time and if I can't post for a given period of time I make sure to tell my player. 

I five word post here would prevent a lot of frustration.

So please Torillan if you can't post anymore just say so and we either stop the game or ask someone else to continue the game from there. 

I am pissed off with all those people who suddenly dissapear from games without saying anything. 

So in conclusion: If you can't find time for this game just say so.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, here's the deal... if you check the Days & Knights in-game thread, you'll see that I've started it back up from the point it had ended.  The big thing will be finding out how many of the current players are still in.  From the looks of things on this thread, Shaggy, Tor L'Tha, Zweischneid and DarkMaster have all kept an eye on things here so that you four are probably all still in, I'm guessing.  We haven't heard anything from Juggernaut (Juggs, are you still here?) so I'll have to see is he's still going to stay involved.

That being said, I'll be taking things in it's own direction from here on out.  Whether we continue the metaplot that Torillan originally set up will depend on whether Juggernaut is playing, as it was his character on which the current plot hinged.  So we'll see about that.  But at least for now, we can pick the game up from where it started.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 16, 2004)

He, I wonder if the mystery of Torillans disappearance will ever be solved...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Another thing... in order to really seperate things as we move into the new direction, I will be creating a new thread with a new name once we finish up the waystation scenario.  I've already created a new Rogue's Gallery thread for this, and I'd request if possible if you folks could move your character sheets over into it:

Knightmares of Khorvaire 

The only reason I don't want to use the original rogue's thread is because there was a lot of extra posts in the thread discussing character creation and such, and it's too much of a pain to cycle through to get to the character sheets.  So if you could post ONLY your character sheets in the new thread, it'll keep things clean and easier to find info on.

And of course if any of you decide you don't want to continue on with this particular game with me taking over... no problems and no hard feelings.  Just drop a post here to let me know and I'll somehow get your character out of the scenario.  I'm going to be opening things back up for another character or two anyway, so it won't be a big deal if we lose a person or two.  But hopefully you'll all stick around.  Thanx guys!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 17, 2004)

I have posted my character to the new GR.

Defcon is it so that you are going to recruit more players? 
Because if so I think the best is to make a recount of the actual players first. So that we now how many we are. Jugger hasn’t posted in a long time, and shaggy are quite sporadic. I hope you both are following the tread, but you should repost you characters to be shure, right? 

I propose to you that you give a date (Monday for example),to re-post the character to the new RG.

Link to RG ---> New RG tread

-----------

As for the game. I think somthing BIG and INVISIBLE and MAGICAL is going to blow up in our faces.


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2004)

I was an alt to the game, and would still like to be considered if/when a spot opens up. I have no preferences as to what class I can play, so I am open to any spots the group may need.

Thanks...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

The new Rogue's Gallery is for a couple reasons... the first mainly being that the old one had some many posts involving corrections and numbers and such that the actual character sheets were seperated and you had to go searching for them, rather than having them all set up one after the other for easy reference.  I'd rather have the RG be JUST the sheets, and all talk about concepts, numbers and corrections be here on the OOC thread.  Second reason was that it allowed me to change the thread name to represent the swapover.  The IC thread will go through the same swapover once I find a good spot in the current adventure to make the change from Khorvarian Days & Knights thread to a new Knightmares of Khorvaire.  I didn't want to do that immediately, because I wanted to make sure all the players involved originally in the game could see that the IC thread got active again.

Badger, I really enjoy your stuff in our Parallel Lines game, so yes, please feel free to post your concept here in this thread (and the beginnings of your numbers too if you want).  Since I'm still up in the air as to how many of the original players are going to come back, I'll want another one or two available to jump in if they don't.  I'm hoping that they do, but as I still would like to go to at least six players anyway, getting you in won't be a problem (once I find a good place to have you show up).  So post what you got!  Thanx!

For reference, the characters are 4th level, and we currently have a Shifter Wizard/Ranger, Human Paladin, Half-Elf Cleric, Changeline Rogue, and Human Fighter.  All five characters have started re-posting in the IC thread, so if the rest of the folks who have not put their character on the new RG thread, if you could do so, that'd be teriffic!


----------



## Badger (Nov 17, 2004)

I have a concept that I proposed into Sidekick's game for a dwarven evoker who was badly burned during the war, hence his speciality in Evocation and while his stats are at lvl 2, if you like the idea, I can bump him up tonight really easily.

The concept I have behind Korthus was that he was a seige weaponeer in the war and as such was targeted by opposing forces mages/other heavy artillery troops. A fireball detonated atop of his catapult and the ensuing blast nearly killed Korthus. His body was burned so badly that he was left for dead, and for three days he lay among the carrion and prayed that the gods would take his life. He was eventually found by the burial crews after the battle had moved on and taken to a healer's tent to see if there was anything they could do for him. While the clerics could ease his pain, the scarring and destruction to his body could never be fully repaired.

Knowing he would never fight in the front ranks again, Korthus sought any means possible he could still serve in the war, but while all respected his mind, they felt it was too great a risk to place back in the heavy fighting, and as such, Kort turned to the forge, seeking an outlet for his anguish.

The forge became his home, and while he could not produce the quantity of blades his brethren could, every weapon he finished was a true work of art. Kort soon began to study the path of the magus, hoping that one day he could be accepted into the ranks of the elite Runesmiths, but he knew to do that he would first have to leave the safety of the forge and return to the world outside.

Working for many months until he had finished his weapons and mastered his spells, Kort knew it was time to return to the world above once more.


He is posted below just for your quick look over number wise.

Korthus (Kort) Stonefire
Dwarven Male
Age : 110
Hgt : 4' 8"
Wgt : 150
ALIGNMENT : Lawful Neutral
Class: Wiz 3 / Ftr 1

Speed 20 ft 
Base Attack Bonus +2
Base Melee Bonus +5 (BAB + STR)
Base Ranged Bonus +2 (BAB + DEX)

Initiative: +4

Str: 16 (+3)
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 14 (12+2) (+2)
Int: 17 (+3) (+1 @ 4th level)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Chr: 6 (8-2) (-2)


Languages Known: Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Goblin, Gnomish

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +2
Willpower: +6

H.P. : 30 
A.C. 16 Flatfooted:16 Touch Attacks: 10 
Check Penalty: 0 Arcane Spell Fail: 10%
Armor AC Bonus: +4 Dex AC Bonus: +0
Max Dex Bonus: +4

Weapon Attack Damage Crit Range TypeNotes
MW Dwarven Waraxe +5 d10 x3 S
MW Light Crossbow +2 d8 19-20x2 80ft P

Feats 
Scribe Scroll 
Improved Initiative (Wizard 1)
Craft Wonderous Item (Wizard 3)
Dwarven Armor Proficiency (Fighter 1)

Skills 
Craft (Alchemy): +5 (2) 
Craft (Weaponsmithing): +8, +9* (5) 
Craft (Armorsmithing): +8, +9* (5)
Craft (Stonecarving):+12 
Knowledge (Arcana): +6 (3) 
Knowledge (Geology): +4 (1) 
Search: +4, +6** (1)
Spellcraft: +9 (6)

*=if crafting metel or stone
**=if searching in stone area

Class/Racial Abilities
1) Summon Familiar
2) Cast Arcane Spells
3) Darkvision 60'
4) Stonecutting: +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework
5) Inuit Direction underground.
6) Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgoshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
7) Stability: +4 bonus vs bull rushed or tripped.
8) +2 racial bonus vs poison, spells, and spell-like effects.
9) +1 racial bonus to attack vs orcs and goblinoids
10) +4 A.C. bonus vs giant class
11) +2 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks when the material component is stone or metal items.

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit 
Hat of Disguise*
Mithral Shield*
Mithral Chain Shirt*
MW Dwarven Waraxe*
MW Light Crossbow*
20 Crossbow bolts
Cloak of Resistance +1
Wand of Detect Magic (50 charges)
Wand of Magic Missle (1st) (50 charges)
MW Potionbelt
4 Alchemist Frost Vials*
4 Alchemist Spark Vials*
2 Acid Vials*
Scrollcase
Scroll of Repair Light Damage x2*
Scroll of Comprehend Language x2*
Backpack
Waterskin
4 Days rations
Spare Peasant's Outfit
Spellbook
*=Crafted by Korthus

CURRENCY 
Platinum: 0
Gold: 52
Silver: 2
Copper: 

MAGIC

SPELLS: Wizard Class
Prohibited: None

Lvl 0Lvl 1Lvl 2Lvl 3Lvl 4Lvl 5Lvl 6Lvl 7Lvl 8Lvl 9
Base/Day 4 2 1 -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 
Bonus Spells -- 1 1 1 -- -- -- -- -- -- 
Total Spells/Day 4 3 2 -- -- -- -- -- 


0- Know All
1st- Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield, Comprehend Languages*, Identify, Obscuring Mist, Repair Light Damage, Alarm
2nd-Knock, Repair Moderate Damage, Bull's Strength*, Web*

*=scribed into book from scroll (gp cost to scribe spell factored in from lvl 4 gold)

Spells Memorized

0- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Daze x2
1st- Magic Missle x2*, Shield, Obscuring Mist
2nd- Bull's Strength, Web


----------



## Badger (Nov 18, 2004)

Defcon

If this char is acceptable, how do you want me to handle creating items out of my starting gold? As I would take Craft Wonderous Item at 3rd, there are a few ideas I would like to try.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

DEFCON 1 are you going to use the full HP things for the first four level and then roll them. 
I personally prefers using the average HP method in the DMG. Having my 4 th level paladin with 12 CON having 44 HP just seems akwards when on average he should have around 30


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 18, 2004)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC:So the best advice I can give to everyone is that if you want some more specific info about something I've written, put an applicable skill check roll in your roleplay and based on how you succeed or fail will determine what more info I give you.
> 
> Hope this helps! Thanx much guys! You've been awesome thus far!




I appreciate the style in Dice Mastering this game. 

 I’m a more real life player, and with that comes the face expressions, and mimic generally. I tend to forget that the character got various skills and take for granted a lot of times, that DM will give me more info that I strictly need to success in a task. happens also when playing with the samme friends for some years.

And as a god DM you are, and a bad bad bad person  , will not give info that easy. Is part of the fun right?. 

Wonder what is on that second floor. Maybe it’s just a cat liking (licking) his own face and some chicken laying eggs to the party’s breakfast  

-*-*-​
As a disclaimer: Engish is a second language for me, you have sure noticed that. 
If any of you detect a repetitive error, please make a error notice to me in the ooc tread. 
I apreciate it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 18, 2004)

Badger, the dwarven Evocation wizard character works for me.  That's cool.  If you also have the Complete Arcane book, I wouldn't be against you taking the Warmage class either if you'd prefer.  Up to you.  Go ahead and put the numbers, bio, and appearance in the Knightmares of Khorvaire rogue's gallery thread and I'll see about getting you into the action.  By the way... when completing your character history, please put in some stuff about how you got your abberent dragonmark and the reactions of your families and such.  Because the dwarves only have one dragonmark, somewhere up the line there had to be a mixing of bloodlines with either humans or gnomes from another house that when it filtered down and arrived at your birth, the dwarven dragonmark bloodline of one of your parents mixed with the human/gnomish/whatever bloodline of your other parent's ancestor, which produced the abberent dragonmark.  Thanx!

Oh and also... you get full HP for all four levels of your character, and then we'll take the average on all subsequent levels.  That's what Torillan started with and I don't want to change the characters already in existance.  And also, your starting character gold is 5400gp (as per Torillan), and while you can only buy up to Minor magic items, I'll allow you to build Medium level Wonderous Magic Items since you'll have the feat.

DarkMaster... I understand your concern, and it does seem a little bit like overkill, but since Torillan started everyone that way, I'm not going to take everyone's HPs away just because I've taken over.  So we'll stick with full HP for the four levels, then average HP for each level past that.

And Tor L'Tha... no worries on the translation front.  As long as we can understand what you're intending to say (which we have been thus far), it's all good.


----------



## Badger (Nov 19, 2004)

I don't have the complete Arcane just yet. Could someone send me the info offline? My e-mail addy is badger_fan_123 at yahoo.com.

Could you give me a brief rundown of the class Defcon? Is it like a battlemage PRC, or is it a real "class"?

Sorry for so many questions, but I like the name, and it would make sense as he is primarily going to be a "blast it until it stops moving" sorta mage.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I don't have any complete books, but I think I read somewhere that he's a guy with a rather limited spell list and who can wear armor and use some more weapons. 
The Warmage Spell list from the online preview seems to head strongly in the direction your character is aiming at though. (i.e. a wide variety of artillery spells and not much else.



			
				WotC said:
			
		

> Warmage Spells
> 
> 0-Level Warmage Spells (Cantrips)
> Acid Splash: Orb deals 1d3 acid damage.
> ...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2004)

I also do not have Complete Arcane yet either.  My apologies.  If we aren't able to get that class up and going... let me present another possible scenario that I'm more than willing to go with that might work within your character concept.

Since you state that the character was trying to be a runesmith... how about playing a sorcerer but we just change the flavor text of the class a bit to fit in with your concept?  Rather than saying that your dwarf has magic "within" him (as is normally the case for a sorcerer), we can instead say that your dwarf knows a number of "runes" that he is able to transcribe as many times per day as a normal sorcerer can.  The semantic components involve the dwarf drawing the rune on various objects or even just in the air in front of him, the verbal components are normal, and material components are the small items you draw the runes on (bits of rock, wood, paper, the ground, yourself, etc.).  Then each time you add to your Spells Known list, it means you've learned a new "rune" you can transcribe.  I think this works well, because you only know how to draw a certain number of runes total, but you can draw them many times per day.  So a Mage Armor rune might be drawn on your person, a Lightning Bolt rune might be drawn on a small handheld blackboard with chalk and the energy blasts out of it... etc. etc.  This is different than an artificer, because only the runemage is able to activate the runes he draws, plus he gets a wider number of spells he can create runes for.

So that's another idea you might want to go with.  What it all boils down to is the standard sorcerer class with no changes to it, other than the flavor text of how he gets his arcane power is different than a typical sorcerer.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

If you also want someone able to fight (since you were looking for a warmage) you can also look at the battle sorcerer from UA. Basically you can choose any one handed weapon and be proficient in it, wear light armor without spell failure, d8 hp, 3/4 BAB, replace bluff by intimidate for the cost of 1 spell less/levelofspell/day and 1 spell less/levelofspell known.


----------



## Badger (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I really like the idea of the runesmith, but with his Charisma so low (6), I wouldn't be able to really do anything. If we really wanted to "home brew" it up, I would be willing to accept the sorc spell limitation, but still use his INT for the spell level that he would be able to learn and give him a bonus with his INT, smarter =  learn more runes.

Hmm...I could also twist around his Strength and Dex to make him stronger, but less mobile, also a result of the burns as while he was still strong, his joints and skin would be stiffened from the burn scars.

Does any of this seem like it could work?

Stats for Kort at the moment

Str: 10 (+0)
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 14 (12+2) (+2)
Int: 17 (+3) (4th level increase stat)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Chr: 6 (8-2) (-2)

Just as an FYI, the Runesmith I was talking about him becoming was a PrC class presented in the Races of Stone book. I think it was a five level PrC and it allowed them to cast runes while in heavy armor, but I like the concept of the class you were presenting alot better in terms of "flavor".


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, the actual Runesmith PrC can prepare spells as runes, no longer needing somatic components. Spells without a somatic component (such as Feather Fall, or those prepared with the Still Spell metamagic) are not subject to spell failure. Thats more or less it.


Like most PrC though, you won't get it until 6th level or so, which in a pbp game is a terribly long wait I guess. You'll also need Armor Proficiency (heavy) as a prerequisite for the Runesmith PrC.

And again, there seems to be some sort of class in Complete Arcane that does that runes-in-the-air trick, though I got no more information about that one for you.








[edit]
reading your characters background, have you considered the Artificer Class?


----------



## Badger (Nov 19, 2004)

I did, but again with the low Chr score, it would make being an artificer extremely hard due to his low Chr score....

I almost think I should just keep it simple and stick to the simple Evoc specialist route, and go from there. I know I could juggle the scores around and come up with a playable artificer, but as I am playing a Warforged one in Eluvan's game, I was trying to do something a little different.

I really want to play a dwarf, that much I am certain, as they are my favorite race, with warforged now coming in second, and the prospect of getting to play an atypical, character really appealed to me. I was even going to go as far as to make him a Fig 1/Evoc 3 to show his time as a soldier before he got badly burned by the fireball.

*sigh*

I'm sorry if it seems I am nuking this, but I am just excited on the prospect of helping you guys out and getting to branch out some as far as the char concept goes.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2004)

Okay Badger, as I tend to be very lenient when it comes to modifying classes to make the characters people really want to play, I'll tell you what I'll do.

I can offer up two options that you can choose from, whichever one works best for you.  If you do wizard specialist (evocation), then create the character however you want and it's all good.  The second option is that I will also allow you to create a sorcerer (aka "runemage") whose main attribute is Intelligence rather than Charisma (for determining save DCs and extra spells per day), however you need to give up the Find Familiar class ability to get it.

So I leave the choice up to you... whichever works best.  Of course the third option is if you do happen to acquire the Complete Arcane before you get introduced into the story, and you decide to create a character using one of the three classes within that (Warlock, Warmage, or Wu-Jen), which is also cool.  So go ahead, make your choice, and then feel free to post the character in the Rogue's Gallery.  Thanx much!


----------



## Badger (Nov 20, 2004)

I will go with option two, sacrifice the Familiar ability and go with the "Runecaster" pc. I will make him Ftr 1/ Rc 3 to show his soldier skills that he learned before the accident. I will get working on the char and try to have something up either tonight, or first thing in the morning.

Thanks again Defcon, and I think this is going to be a cool char and hopefully, not overly broken..


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Considering that most people claim that the sorcerer is the weak sister to the wizard anyway... I don't think we need to worry about it being broken, even with the main attirbute being INT rather than CHA.  Especially in a PbP campaign game.      I look forward to seeing the final character.


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2004)

Defcon: If I wanted Korthus to have crafted a chain shirt and buckler out of mithral, would it cost me 1,000 gp as crafting allows me to do things for 1/2 price, or do you want me to pay the full price?

I will show you the two different "inventories" that factor the two in once I finish them up, but I wanted to ask just in case you log back on before I get it all typed up.

I am going to go with Ftr 1/ Wiz 3, and trust that we will adventure long enough for me to have Korthus take the Runecaster PrC class during the course of the game. I am going to move his stats around some, as once I got to thinking through "his" eyes, I wanted to go a route I didn't see before. Hope you don't mind change 27 to this evolution.


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2004)

Just wanted you to see what he looks like pending your approval on everything. If you still think it is a go, then I will put him up on the RG thread once I get up in the morning. If not, I will edit whatever you think I need to.

I hope you don't think I am trying to buck the system, but I am going to try to write you a background up which will put everything into perspective. All in all, without his hat of disguise, Korthos looks like Darkman from the old movie, and he will go to great lengths to hide that fact, the hat and soon hopefully the heavy armor will show just how paranoid he is that someone will see how scarred he is.

Korthus (Kort) Stonefire
Dwarven Male
Age : 110
Hgt : 4' 8"
Wgt : 150
ALIGNMENT : Lawful Neutral
Class: Wiz 3 / Ftr 1

Speed 20 ft 
Base Attack Bonus +2
Base Melee Bonus +5 (BAB + STR)
Base Ranged Bonus +2 (BAB + DEX)

Initiative: +4

Str: 16 (+3)
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 14 (12+2) (+2)
Int: 17 (+3) (+1 @ 4th level)
Wis: 14 (+2)
Chr: 6 (8-2) (-2)


Languages Known: Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Goblin, Gnomish

Saving Throws:
Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +2
Willpower: +6

H.P. : 30 
A.C. 16 Flatfooted:16 Touch Attacks: 10 
Check Penalty: 0 Arcane Spell Fail: 10%
Armor AC Bonus: +4 Dex AC Bonus: +0
Max Dex Bonus: +4

Weapon Attack Damage Crit Range TypeNotes
MW Dwarven Waraxe +6 d10 x3 S
Light Crossbow +2 d8 19-20x2 80ft P

Feats 
Scribe Scroll (Bonus Wizard 1)
Improved Initiative (Wizard 1)
Craft Wonderous Item (Wizard 3)
Dwarven Armor Proficiency (Bonus Fighter 1)

Skills 
Craft (Alchemy): +5 (2) 
Craft (Weaponsmithing): +8, +9* (5) 
Craft (Armorsmithing): +8, +9* (5)
Craft (Stonecarving):+12 (7)
Knowledge (Arcana): +6 (3) 
Knowledge (Geology): +4 (1) 
Search: +4, +6** (1)
Spellcraft: +9 (6)

*=if crafting metel or stone
**=if searching in stone area

Class/Racial Abilities
1) Summon Familiar
2) Cast Arcane Spells
3) Darkvision 60'
4) Stonecutting: +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework
5) Inuit Direction underground.
6) Weapon Familiarity: Dwarves may treat dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgoshes as martial weapons, rather than exotic weapons.
7) Stability: +4 bonus vs bull rushed or tripped.
8) +2 racial bonus vs poison, spells, and spell-like effects.
9) +1 racial bonus to attack vs orcs and goblinoids
10) +4 A.C. bonus vs giant class
11) +2 racial bonus to Appraise and Craft checks when the material component is stone or metal items.

EQUIPMENT
Explorer's Outfit 
Hat of Disguise* 900gp
Mithral Shield 1,015
Mithral Chain Shirt 1,100
MW Dwarven Waraxe* 110 gp
Light Crossbow 35gp
20 Crossbow bolts 2gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 1,000gp
Wand of Detect Magic (50 charges) 375 gp
MW Potionbelt (10 of 10 slots filled) 60 gp 
4 Alchemist Frost Vials* 36 gp
4 Alchemist Spark Vials* 36 gp
2 Acid Vials* 6gp
Scrollcase 1 gp
Backpack 2 gp
Waterskin 1 gp
4 Days rations 2gp
Spare Peasant's Outfit 1 sp
Spellbook 
*=Crafted by Korthus

CURRENCY 
Platinum: 0
Gold: 182
Silver: 9
Copper: 

MAGIC

SPELLS: Wizard Class
Prohibited: None

Lvl 0Lvl 1Lvl 2Lvl 3Lvl 4Lvl 5Lvl 6Lvl 7Lvl 8Lvl 9
Base/Day 4 2 1 -- -- -- -- -- -- -- 
Bonus Spells -- 1 1 1 -- -- -- -- -- -- 
Total Spells/Day 4 3 2 -- -- -- -- -- 


0- Know All
1st- Mage Armor, Magic Missle, Shield,  Identify, Repair Light Damage, Alarm, Obscuring Mist, Magecraft, Comprehend Language^, Detect Secret Doors^
2nd-Kragon's Acid Bolt*, Web, Disguise Self^^

*=Same as Melf's Acid Arrow, just trying to give unique name
^= Scribed from scroll cost total 125 gp each
^^=Scribed from scroll cost total  350 gp
Spells Memorized

0- Read Magic, Detect Magic, Daze x2
1st- Magic Missle x2, Shield, open slot
2nd- Kragon's Acid Bolt, Web


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Badger, I did some calculating of Crafting items, and here's what I discovered.  Based on rolls I made, a standard chain shirt (cost 1000 sp, craft DC 14) would take you 4 weeks to make.  To make that chain shirt out of mithril (and thus automatically masterwork) would cost an additional 10,000 silver and have a new DC of 20 to craft it.  With a +9 to your Craft, you'd be successful for a week's work on an 11 or higher, you'd make no progress on a 7 to 10, and you'd lose half your raw materials on a 6 or less.  If we were to average your rolls when you were successful (roll of 16 + 9 skill bonus = 25) multiplied by the DC of 20 equals 500 progress points for the week.  Thus you'd need 20 weeks of successful work (10,000 divided by 500) to make the mithril portion of the chain shirt.  Since you're only successful 50% of the time, that makes it a total of 40 weeks to make the mithril portion, plus 4 for the chain shirt portion, means 44 weeks all told for the entire shirt.

As you also average a loss of materials approximately half the time you make no progress (20 weeks worth), that's 10 weeks you have to pay half the cost of raw materials again.  As raw materials cost you 1/3rd of the total cost (1100gp), that means base cost of raw materials is 366gp.  Half of that is 183gp.  Thus your total cost were you to try to make the mithril chain shirt yourself is 366gp + (183gp x 10 weeks) or a total of 2196gp.  Almost twice as much as if you were to buy it off the shelf, and you wouldn't have spent 44 weeks to do it.

(Doing these calculations gives me a better understanding why you don't find mithril or adamantine items all over the place.  LOL.  You have to be a MASTER craftsman to make the time and cost not be negligble.)

So Badger, I guess what it comes down to is that as you have written down spending time crafting a Hat of Disguise, Cloak of Restistance, 4 scrolls and masterwork waraxe, crossbow, chain shirt, and shield... it's just not feasible to make the shield and chain shirt made from mithril.  In fact, crafting all those items yourself (especially the 4 masterwork weapons/armor/shield) is taking up weeks upon weeks of your time as it is.

So I'll allow you to craft the Hat, Cloak, & 4 scrolls (and thus get them for 50% of their book prices)... although you'll also need to buy at full price a scroll of Disguise Self to use to make the Hat of Disguise (since Disguise Self is not on your spell list).  I'll also let you make the masterwork waraxe and masterwork large steel shield youself (thuis costing 1/3rd the base price of each).  But the masterwork crossbow and masterwork chain shirt will need to be bought at full list price.

When you re-do your inventory list, please also put next to the items their cost in gold pieces so I'll be able to more easily total them up to make sure you aren't over 5,400gp.  Thanx Badger!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh yeah... also Badger, your feats.  I'm not familiar with the Dwarven Armor Proficiency feat.  What does it do?  As you took your Fighter level first, you would already be proficient with all light, medium and heavy armors, so I'm not sure how the Dwarven Armor Profiency would fit in there.  Theoretically your feat list at your character levels would be:

1st level (Fgt1):
xxxx (General feat)
Improved Initiative (Fighter feat)

2nd level (Fgt1/Wiz1):
Scribe Scroll (Wizard feat)

3rd level (Figt1/Wiz2):
Craft Wonderous Item (General feat)

If Dwarven Armor Proficiency is a real feat and comes from Races of Stone or something... please let me know what it does so I can say yea or nea on it.  If the feat is superfluous because you already get light, medium and heavy armor profs because of your fighter level, then you'll need to choose another feat.  Thanx again!


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2004)

As I was trying to keep honest, I wouldn't be able to take the Craft Wonderous Item feat if I took Ftr at first level. As the Prereq for that is Caster Level 3rd.

I started twisting my history around in my head last night, and I do apologize for the randomness of it all, as it was really late and I was beat when I did finally post it all up. Looking at my notebook I was writing in, it looks like I was on speed and invented my own D&D Divinci Code..*L*

Korthus was a mage during the war, and was still severly wounded by the fireball burst, as per the initial idea, but it goes a little different afterwards. With scar tissue all over his body, his movements are stiff and painful, and he knew that unless he wanted to live among the cautious, he was going to have to learn a way around his handicap.

Taking to training with the militia, Korthus began learning the arts of a warrior, and even though his mind was keen from the quill, his arms and back remained strong from his continued love of the forge. In time, he grew into the comfort of wearing the armor of his warrior kindred, although he knew it caused his spells to fail nearly as often as succeed.

He also began to train with the heavy armor of his people, the suits that offered maximum protection, but severly restricted his ability to walk in it. While he knew that the day may come when he would need that much protection, it was not now, and a lighter suit of armor would suffice. (Heavy armor is an exotic armor unless you have a feat saying you know how to wear it properly, I will type it up more for you if you'd wish).

Feat Breakdown (to stay legal)
Wiz 1: Scribe Scroll (bonus), Improved Initiative
Wiz 3: Craft Wonderous Item
Ftr 1: Heavy Armor Proficiency


----------



## Badger (Nov 21, 2004)

I will go back through my items and tweak them, as well as my spells.

I am really sorry for the sheet looking all messed up, but the Mithral Armor and Shield are pretty important due to the lowered Arcane Failure check they would give me, and I will sacrifice other items, except for the hat to get them.

I guess I should have thought out the checks more on the crafting amigo..I do apologize for that, but I did want to show that Korthus takes alot of racial pride in making his own gear and using it above other non-dwarven items he might find as he travels.

*prepares to restart crunching numbers*

Numbers and items are changed with gp amounts off to the side. Please let me know if this looks more streamlined.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 22, 2004)

Not sure which once Badger picked, but Races of Stone features the Feats

Heavy Armor Optimization= +1 AC / -1 ACP in heavy Armor
 Greater Heavy Armor Optimization= +1 AC / -2 ACP on top of HAO.

aswell as Dwarfen Armor Proficiency which gives you acces to special armor types like:

Interlocking scale / plate which give an additional +2 AC when moving less than 5 feet (scales / plates interlock, hence the name),

Battle Plate (Like plate armor, just better) or

Mountain Plate (kinda the ultimate super heavy armor, even crafted from Mithril it's still heavy armor and, well, it's very, very heavy!!)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 22, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Ooc:
> _I didn't intend for Lynx to leave the barn just yet. He'll wait for Donoval's answers and will assist him politely as possible (well, unless he's got a problem with shifters) to crawl out, but once he's in the care of Zook and Lyran, Lynx will likely have another look around the stable for anything unusual (including tracks of a possible fight, left items, etc..)_
> 
> ((Search d20(13)+5= 18 / Survival d20(9)+5= 14))




I will wait to you describe your actions inside the barn, to rewrite my post. Cant Lynx tell Zook what he will do inside the barn?  Zook has a signal whistle that he can borrow Lynx if anything was to happend.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 22, 2004)

> I will wait to you describe your actions inside the barn, to rewrite my post. Cant Lynx tell Zook what he will do inside the barn? Zook has a signal whistle that he can borrow Lynx if anything was to happend.




Well, and I wait till I get Donovans answers and general reaction before I go on. *shrug*

I think I can make enough wailing if indeed there is something dangerous in the barn (I doubt it though), but thanks for the offer on the whistle.


----------



## Badger (Nov 22, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> Not sure which once Badger picked, but Races of Stone features the Feats
> aswell as Dwarfen Armor Proficiency which gives you acces to special armor types like:
> 
> Interlocking scale / plate which give an additional +2 AC when moving less than 5 feet (scales / plates interlock, hence the name),
> ...




This is the Feat that I took, and long range I see Korthus throwing a rune etched fireball from his suit of uber heavy, but custom enchanted armor..

Stand by for one medieval suit of Iron Man armor..


----------



## Badger (Nov 22, 2004)

All...can I ask an honest question?

Am I making this character more difficult than what it should be? Should I just go with the standard mage and not try for the Runesmith PrC? I read the Eberron book alot last night, and couldn't see anything that spoke of dwarves really being "soldiers" like I think of them, so I started to wonder if I would be better off just making him a simple Wizard.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 22, 2004)

> All...can I ask an honest question?
> 
> Am I making this character more difficult than what it should be? Should I just go with the standard mage and not try for the Runesmith PrC? I read the Eberron book alot last night, and couldn't see anything that spoke of dwarves really being "soldiers" like I think of them, so I started to wonder if I would be better off just making him a simple Wizard.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Well, I always say that the character is fun, both for you and for the group!.

I have though, on one occasion experienced alot of bad blood with a Spellsword (Complete Warrior) in a group. Here's why:

Wizards in full armor usually stand to gain much and loose little once they are able to ditch Arcane Spell Failure somehow.

1. Low Hit Points= High AC has the most return benefit to the arcane caster, because they have more to lose from being hit, than the meatier classes do.

2. Reduced mobility doesn't bother the arcane caster, because they usually fight from range.

3. Max. Dex. doesn't bother the arcane caster, because their ranged attacks do no rely on Dex.

4. ACP doesn't bother the arcane caster, because they are the most likely to move around with magic in a pinch (levitate, fly, dimension door, etc.. - Clerics with the travel domain also tend to ring my alarms here)

All in all, I'd make sure those Fighters, Cleric & Paladins are fine with you outperforming them in their niche of armor use before going for such a build.

As I said, I've seen some bad blood over this, and the Spellsword makes it alot harder to cast Fireball in plate armor than the Runesmith does.

But if thats fine with the rest, I'd say play a Runesmith for all it's worth. Your character is certainly a fine read and I think it'll be a few days at least before you can enter the game. (just assuming here)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 22, 2004)

Badger said:
			
		

> All...can I ask an honest question?
> 
> Am I making this character more difficult than what it should be? Should I just go with the standard mage and not try for the Runesmith PrC? I read the Eberron book alot last night, and couldn't see anything that spoke of dwarves really being "soldiers" like I think of them, so I started to wonder if I would be better off just making him a simple Wizard.
> 
> Any thoughts?




Runesmith Prc rulz.  
I like the concept and hope you go for it. 
if you were out for votes: Runesmith 2 – other 0


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Badger, I think you're fine.  At the rate PbP campaigns go... it'll probably be a good number of months before you even begin to approach being able to take the Runesmith prestige class anyway.  At that point... who knows how, who, or where the campaign will be.  So go ahead and finish your build, then post it along with your history and appearance over in the rogue's gallery thread if you haven't already... and I'll then try and get you into the campaign as soon as I can.  Thanx.

BTW - as I don't have the Races of Stone book... what are the requirements for taking the Runesmith prestige class?


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 24, 2004)

> BTW - as I don't have the Races of Stone book... what are the requirements for taking the Runesmith prestige class?




*Race:* Dwarf
*Skills:* Concentration 5 ranks, Craft (stoneworking) 8 ranks
*Feats:* Armor Prof. (heavy), Scribe Scroll
*Spells:* Able to cast 1st-level arcane spells.

PrC is 5-levels long w. full caster progression, d6 hit points and two good saves (fort & will). 

At 1st level he gets the Rune Magic Ability that basically allows the Rune Mage to swap the somatic component of any spell for a (no-cost) material component (i.e. a rune) when he prepares the spell. (no somatic component=no spell failure)
At 2nd level he gets some bonuses to appraise and craft and some such.
At 3rd level he can hand out his runes to other characters to cast (kinda, exp & cash-free, usable by anyone spell-scrolls)
At 5th level he can sacrifice spell-slots to scribe runes to his body (cast spell as spell-like ability twice a day)


[edit]
damn, I should play dwarfs more often I guess...


----------



## Badger (Nov 24, 2004)

Sorry for the hit and miss with my posting...between the holiday cooking getting done, and rewiring my place for better internet connection, it has been hectic.

I will get the finished sheet posted in the RG tonight, but I wanted to make sure the items are okay before I post everything.

Zweuschneid: They also mention that you can open the class up to other non-dwarven races, but the entry requirements should be made a bit harder to show that it is not as simple as it looks for others to master the dwarven mindset with magic.

I was thinking for non-dwarves, bump up the Concentration (8), Speak Languages: Dwarven (to represent time with the race) and maybe something else, but I can't think what would make sense at the moment.

It is also the same philosophy I have about other "racial" classes. Others should be able to learn them, but it is just harder for them to do so.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah. 

But to be honest, I am not much into all that rune stuff, so I never really read through that one and I don't intend to pick it up, now or in the near future. But when I copied the details for Defcon, I was just amazed at how crunchy that class is. 

I mean d6 Hitpoints, two good saves, full caster progression? 'Pseudo-Scrolls' without exp or gold cost? There's a few Wizards wet dream right there, even without the 'I-can-cast-spells-in-plate-armor' ability.

I can't even think of one other full-arcane-progression PrC that gives d6 hitpoints for starters.


----------



## Badger (Nov 24, 2004)

True, but the runes still count as spells he can cast for the day, so if he doesn't cast them, he can't just keep making runes each day and stockpile them. So he either discharges the rune harmlessly, or keeps it until he needs it.

Also, there are only a limited number of runes he can pass out to his companions, not sure as I don't have the book handy at the moment, but I think it does balance out all in all, especially given the medium that this character will be used in, more story than anything else.

I just need to get off my duff today and get the sheet up so I can be worked in..*L*


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 25, 2004)

Zweischneid: An unrelated post to this thread, but I wanted to let you know, since I killed a PC in the Swords and Socialites game, and he has decided to be put on the waiting list (in case of another PC death) then you are up if you are interested.  Follow the thread and I will work you in.

On related notes:  I have no problem with any PRC that is based on flavor, nevermind the crunchy bits it recieves.  Dwarves with Runes are ok by me.  I still think my cleric will have distinct Niches to fill and excel in completely unrelated to Armor Use


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 25, 2004)

> On related notes: I have no problem with any PRC that is based on flavor, nevermind the crunchy bits it recieves. Dwarves with Runes are ok by me. I still think my cleric will have distinct Niches to fill and excel in completely unrelated to Armor Use




I don't have balance issues either. 
I'm a great fan of the LotR RPG be Decipher for example, where elves by defenition for example universally superior to others (and no, I don't always play elves in that game). 

and I do like Badgers character and I am really looking forward to pick some ingame fights on whats good magic 

It's just something that amazed me when I read the class.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 26, 2004)

sorry for the slow posting I am currently moving and taking a course at work so my internet will be extremely limited for the rest of the week. My provider cut my internet 5 days too early and mess up with the normal phone. The noise prevent my dial up to work so no internet from home either. 

Next week things should slowly starts to go back to normal.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2004)

Just FYI for everyone... once the "next morning" occurs..., I'll be switching the game over to a new thread, the "Knightmares of Khorvaire" thread.  If anyone has any further posts they want to make "at night" before going to sleep... you can finish them up on the Day & Knights thread.  Once everyone has said they are going to sleep or if I don't here from everyone stating that their character is sleeping, then I'll assume we're moving on, and the next morning the new thread will start.

Badger, once you've got your character all finished up, please go and post him in the Knightmares of Khorvaire rogue's gallery thread.  You will be getting involved with the group shortly, so please keep watch.  Thanx!

For everyone else... please feel free to post as often as you'd like, even if it's just a small action post (i.e. "Bob moves to the fire to warm his hands while ignoringthe rest of the group).  More often than not, players will hold off posting a second or third time in a row because they are waiting for other characters to respond first... but that just makes the game go longer and longer if not all players post at least every other day.  So even if your post is a single line, at least it tells the rest of us that you've read the story up to that point and are familiar with what's going on.  Thus the others can move things forward and know that you aren't being left behind.  Thanx again!


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Dec 1, 2004)

Link to the New IC Tread?


*ROGER!*


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't created the link yet, because I'm still hoping a number of characters will post closing remarks before everyone "goes to sleep".  Once we hopefully have closure from everyone, I'll create the new thread and start up the next morning.  Those of you who haven't posted anything recently, please do, or else tell me if you can't play anymore at all, or if you need a break for some reason.  Thank you.


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 2, 2004)

I have no Internet access at this current time.  They are digging up the cable lines in my yard as we speak... I do not know when I will reain acces to the net on a regular basis.

If you do not mind DEFCON, could you play Tyler until a time which I return?  If not then I suppose he will need to be dropped from the game.  

Thanks


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll do my best, Juggernaut.  Hopefully I don't run him too counter to how you wanted him played.  Here's to hoping you get your internet up and running as quickly as possible... I know how much it sucks when a computer goes down and you can't get online.

At those moments when you do find yourself online for a moment... drop us a line to let us know what your status progession is.  I don't want to take Tyler too far along if you'll be back sooner rather than later.  Thanx much!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

WE HAVE MOVED TO THE NEW IN-GAME THREAD.  IT CAN BE FOUND HERE:

KNIGHTMARES OF KHORVAIRE

We also will have a new Out Of Character thread as well, to keep the names the same.  From now on, please use the Knightmares of Khorvaire OOC thread as well.  Thanx all!


----------



## Badger (Dec 3, 2004)

Defcon: As I put in another post, I have just regained the ability to post again. If the position is still there, I would love to get the char up and running.

If you would rather give it to someone else I do understand.

If I am still, could you look over the char sheet and make sure that everything is okay?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

You're fine Badger.  Post Stonefire in the KoK Rogue's Gallery thread and I'll introduce you to the storyline as soon as I can.  With Juggernaut now being offline, I could certainly use the 5th voice to help fill in.  And if you have any other questions, you can ask them on the new Knightmares of Khorvaire OOC thread rather than here.  This thread will hopefully die itself out.  Thanx!


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Tor L'Tha nothing personal, Kolarred is just a grumpy, extremely self disciplined and straigth paladin that hopes he can makes the other follow the "right" path


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 10, 2004)

DEFCON_1 What's happening who are all these people posting in the Rogue Gallery?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2004)

DarkMaster, we have a new OOC thread... the Knightmares of Khorvaire OOC thread (as I mentioned we would a couple posts ago in my blue post).  If you've read that one, you'll see that I'm bringing in a few more people to give you guys more people for the characters to interact with.

I'm sorry you didn't realize we had moved over to the new OOC thread... I'm guessing you must have missed a lot.  Hopefully what is happening isn't a problem (having not heard anything from you on the subject of new entrants I figured you were okay with it).

Long story short... the more characters in the party, the more interaction you will get with each other and the less time you have to wait between posts (for those of you who want to post more than once every three or four days).  So with Tyler having to be run by me, I wanted to give you all more opportunity to roleplay with each other.


----------

